# Bikers = Garbage



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am trying to raise a Black templars army and I finally decided to NOT include bikers in my force. For one; they are 32-50 pts each! Two; what are they good for exactly? Three; I HATE the design of the SM bike. Curse the engineers of the Adeptus Mechanicus! Honestly I would rather have two 10 Initiate assualt squads and a Wing of speeders. Or no speeders at all and ANOTHER assault squad.



Any objections? Speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

I have to agree with you that bikers for templars are worthless. Thats why I am using the new codex for my all biker templar army(Just can't use the EC). Still use the same paint scheme and use Khan as my Marshal. Very nice.

Stay with the assault squads or just make more crusader squads. I prefer the Crusader squads however. 3x20 man crusader squads running across the board 285 pts each. Add a reclusiarch chaplain in one, EC with accept in one, and your Marshal in another. Very nasty.

Don't even waste your points on the bikes. However I would consider a squadron of 3xattack bikes with either MM's or HB's(not a mixture) as your fast attack choice. very nasty indeed.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Come over to the dark side, Codex space marine bikes are great


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

sooch said:


> Come over to the dark side, Codex space marine bikes are great






Treewizard648 said:


> ......Three; I HATE the design of the SM bike. Curse the engineers of the Adeptus Mechanicus!......



Not happening, NEVER! besides, Black Templars ARE dark enough already


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Look for the conversion thread where someone turns a SM bike into a fucking ATV. It's amazing. You may like this, and end up using bikes in your army.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

sooch said:


> Look for the conversion thread where someone turns a SM bike into a fucking ATV. It's amazing. You may like this, and end up using bikes in your army.


Seen it, didint like it sorry, what I dont like about the SM bikes is that they are too "beefy" looking. You would figure the Astartes would still be using jetbikes. Anyway I still dont care for pre-heresy jetbikes either. I dont even like the Dark Angels Master of the Ravenwing jetbike.

Because of this I might even design my own Astartes Jetbikes


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Bikers are -not- garbage. They're not for delivering a breaking fast assault, which is what a lot of people seem to use them for. Bike squads are a surgical tool to remove enemy tanks, vulnerable small units, and act as a rapid response unit to quickly bolster a firing line where you've suffered casualties. While Land Speeders serve the same purpose, a biker squadron will typically be a bit more survivable, which justifies the higher points cost. They also can generally bring more weapons to bear.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

sooch said:


> Look for the conversion thread where someone turns a SM bike into a fucking ATV.


Anybody got a link to this? I tried the search function but came up with nothing.

Back on topic, The Son Of Horus is right, Bikes can be very good if they are used properly. But to be honest I don't really like the look of the models either, they just don't look right, the Marine is too small or something.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

While Bikes may seem hard to use, vsing armies like Tau and Eldar they can really help take down any units hidden in the back corner, such as Broadsides and Prism Cannons.


----------



## Xaereth (Dec 14, 2007)

Maybe normal bikes aren't that great, I never use them anyways. Attack bikes w/ multi-meltas though? Almost perfect. My MM bikes ALWAYS take their points worth, and then some. With turbo-boost, 2 wounds, T5, by turn 2 they'll be popping enemy land raiders and predators like nothing, and nobody really has anything that can deal with them on turn one. Thats what I reccomend, if you want bikes.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Ho Hum .. .... Switch to Orks and revel in our Nob biker greatness!

Bwhaha.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Crimzzen said:


> Ho Hum .. .... Switch to Orks and revel in our Nob biker greatness!
> 
> Bwhaha.




No offense, but I dont like Orks. The only reason why they are in wh40k is to provide comic relief, sorta like Jar Jar Binks (which turned out awful).


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Treewizard648 said:


> No offense, but I dont like Orks. The only reason why they are in wh40k is to provide comic relief, sorta like Jar Jar Binks (which turned out awful).


Bold statement there sir.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

But everything he said is right...

-Orks are in WH40k to provide comic relief (it's true, and they do!)
-Jar JAr Binks was only to provide comic relief and it turned out outful (also true!)

the only thing is that orks turned out great, both rules-wise as an army and as comic relief in a dark gloomy gritty oppresing world! :biggrin:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Treewizard648 said:


> No offense, but I dont like Orks. The only reason why they are in wh40k is to provide comic relief, sorta like Jar Jar Binks (which turned out awful).


And win all the tournaments they attend with their brain-dead codex.
"I move everything forward...and win. GG"


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Treewizard648 said:


> No offense, but I dont like Orks. The only reason why they are in wh40k is to provide comic relief, sorta like Jar Jar Binks (which turned out awful).


Get out. :angry:


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

elkhantar said:


> .......the only thing is that orks turned out great, both rules-wise as an army and as comic relief in a dark gloomy gritty oppresing world! :biggrin:



Hes right too, Orks did turn out pretty good. However there smashy, bommy, satirical forms of warfare aren't my style personally. I prefer a more reserved outlet, and thats why I picked Black Templars. In addition, I have a tradition in which I only play benevolent armies such as Space Marines, Tau Empire, Black Templars, and I.G. 

Questioning the benevolence of mankind in the 41st Millennium however is a different story......


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Treewizard648 said:


> In addition, I have a tradition in which I only play benevolent armies such as Space Marines, Tau Empire, Black Templars, and I.G.


Benevolent is not a term I would use in regards to the Imperium. Though I am glad that you did not list the inquisition, hehe.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Trandoshanjake said:


> Benevolent is not a term I would use in regards to the Imperium. Though I am glad that you did not list the inquisition, hehe.




The way I look at it is; I'm human, your human, pretty much everybody on this forum is human right? If we were all immersed in the 41st Millennium, wouldent "you" personally take sides with the Imperium because it is your home? Given that, wouldent you also regard your home as "benevolent" because "your home" and its legions of Titans, Imperial Guard, and Astartes protects "you", and your family from the Horde, the Kraken, the Heretic, the Demon, and the Alien who are bent on the total destruction of mankind INCLUDING "you" and your family? 

Thats the reason why I observe the Imperium as benevolent, however its actions and responsibilities are still questionable........cough(exterminatus)cough


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Obviously, people discussing fluff in the tactics forum do so at the risk of picking up infractions. :ireful2:

However, since I'm unlikely to apply this rule to myself, I would say that one of the things I like about 40k's fluff is that the good/evil axis is extremely blurred. The Imperium contains a few good guys but even they would be viewed as pretty crazy by todays standards. It would be extremely hard to argue that the eldar were good, in any way really either historically or in the "present". Tau appear sort of good, or at least their propaganda claims that they are, but there are some very dark and mysterious (and much debated) things about their background which aren't clear at all. On the other side of things the "baddies" are often justified in one way or another, often lacking any real capacity to make moral judgements even if they wanted to.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Bah, the only clear choice is Genestealer cult! Become one with the hive mind!


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Someguy said:


> Obviously, people discussing fluff in the tactics forum do so at the risk of picking up infractions. :ireful2:......




Youre right Someguy, after I get back from the laundermat :grin: I might move said topics into the fluff section.


----------

